# Average cost of a decent siut?



## Koavu (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm really new when it comes to suites. I've been looking at some sites and they're selling suites that are as much as $3,000 or more! Is this normal? Can anyone give me a guestimate on the cost of a full suite of average quality?


----------



## Haydo_lab (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd say that was pretty cheap for a suite. Our sofa and two chairs cost us a lot more. :V Fursuits of a higher quality will be more expensive due to the materials used and the effort spent on them.


----------



## Koavu (Jul 18, 2013)

Well crap...I can't drop that much at one time. Guess I'll buy it in pieces :x


----------



## Haydo_lab (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah I'm starting saving now for a full suit.. might go for a partial first though.. decisions!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 18, 2013)

The cost of a "suite" depends on the quality of the hotel you're staying at, but usually they are the most expensive- take the cost of a regular hotel room, triple it and you will receive a good estimate for the "suite". They might have amenities like a hot tub, extra space, or even a convertible couch. Their main use is for couples on honeymoon or for visiting dignitaries.

If you meant to say "suit", that can go from $400 for just a fursuit head all the way up to $2000 for the best full-body fursuits available, that would be an attention-grabber at a Furry convention.


----------



## Teal (Jul 18, 2013)

You are most likely going to spend $2000+ for a full suit. Don't go for average quality and check artists beware to know who to avoid.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jul 18, 2013)

First response, suits. Can range in price from this to this.

Then people started talking about suites, yeah I'm not going into that.

Then theres what I read just now. glanced a thread title again, read it as "Average cost of a decent slut?", and I'm pretty sure sluts don't cost anything, they are just girls/women who have sex with as many men as they feel like. Its whores and hookers which cost.


But seriously for a fursuit I don't even know, I don't fursuit. From what I've seen most are home-made or made my independent makers, so it varies on person and complexity I guess.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 18, 2013)

On average, a Fullsuit would cost between 2K to 3K, so 3K only depends on the maker and the popularity of their works. 



Grimfang999 said:


> Then theres what I read just now. glanced a thread title again, read it as "Average cost of a decent slut?", and I'm pretty sure sluts don't cost anything, they are just girls/women who have sex with as many men as they feel like. Its whores and hookers which cost.




You forget, you are a furry, so slut has a different meaning. The term slut is defined as "overly effeminate gay men who have a penchant of collecting and breeding STDS by putting their dick into any orifice that will give them the time of day" .


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 18, 2013)

2000-3000


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 18, 2013)

It really depends on what you consider "decent" honestly.  From a well-known, big name maker, yes, 2k is where they start.  (Mine start at $1,400 but I'm hardly big name.    I happen to think mine are "decent", and I've seen a lot of other makers in that price range who do pretty good stuff, but you do get what you pay for generally and a lot of the more expensive suits are pretty darn nice.)


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

A big-ass stack of money.


----------



## jorinda (Jul 22, 2013)

Koavu said:


> Well crap...I can't drop that much at one time. Guess I'll buy it in pieces :x



Not recommendable. Buying pieces will cost you more in total. And if you're unlucky, the faux fur that was used for the first parts isn't sold anymore when you order the next parts. Then you add up with a suit with non-matching parts.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 22, 2013)

jorinda said:


> Not recommendable. Buying pieces will cost you more in total. And if you're unlucky, the faux fur that was used for the first parts isn't sold anymore when you order the next parts. Then you add up with a suit with non-matching parts.



It depends on the maker. I know makers like Scribblefox tend to get their fur out of the US for certain colors. Some others in the US like California get theirs from either Distinctive or Mendels. If you ask or know where to look, it is not as expensive as you think.


----------



## Artslave (Jul 25, 2013)

I make suits for a living and keep abreast of current market trends- for something that is of average quality, starts around 1200. You can get a really good suit starting at 2K, and the most professional craftsmen start at 3K or more.


----------



## TinySquirrel (Jul 30, 2013)

[FONT=&quot]Iâ€™ve bought new suit recently. That cost me $2,500 with good quality.[/FONT]


----------



## Elsdor (Jul 31, 2013)

i know someone who sells full fursuits (depending on the complexity) for under $1,000

she changed her price guide recently because she has greatly improved, but its still very cheep

Her DA: http://littlesandalfursuits.deviantart.com/
Her FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/velveteen-soldier
Her updated price guide: (link wont work so i'll just post prices)

Heads: $300 + $25 per color after the first 2 colors
Extras:
Moving Jaw: additional $25
Follow-me Eyes: additional $10
---------
Partial Suits: $600 + $25 per color after the first 2 colors
(includes head, feet paws, handpaws, tail)
Extras:
Pads on hands: $25
Indoor pads (feet): $25
Outdoor pads (feet): $50
Arm sleeves (to shoulder): start at $50
Leg sleves (up a little past knee): start at $50
------------

Fullsuits: $800 + $25 per color after first 2 colors               (require Duck Tape Dummy)
Discount Option: $750     (single sewn seams)
(include head, body, handpaws, feetpaws, and a tail. Default: plantigrade, 'parade soles', optional claws, no paw pads)
Digitigrade leg: $150


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 31, 2013)

it would be better to get a partial first. they can range from $700-$1000. It really depends on the maker.


----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

Elsdor said:


> stuff


A new member posts a post that would expected by a suit maker. She's your "friend"....sure.... 

Though looking at the examples I think she needs more practice before she starts selling.


----------

